# Horse boarding near Fort Hood, TX



## hrsgrl7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all, we will be moving to Fort Hood in February/March. I am looking for a place to board my two horses. One of which is an older stallion. The younger horse is in jumping training and I would love to find a place that has a set of jumps so I can continue his training. If not its not a big deal we don't have jumps where we are now. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Looking for stall boarding. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

are you military? if so then FT Hood has stables on base that you can board at.

if not...sorry cant help


----------



## hrsgrl7 (Sep 25, 2012)

We are military, but generally the stables on post won't accept stallions...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmm. maybe go talk to the 1st Cav. Horse detachment...they may be able to help point you in the right direction. sorry i cant help more...im not going there till 2014


----------



## cath80 (Oct 1, 2012)

We used to live near that area years ago. Let me go back into my brain vault to try to come up with some names for you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's been a million years since I've been there. We lived off base in Copperas Cove, there was a big cattle ranch across from my house. Last I heard it was turned into a nice riding facility. I don't know the name or anything but maybe google the Copperas Cove area? It's not that far from Hood...


----------

